# Converter Question



## jternes2 (Mar 29, 2012)

I am a new memeber and would first like to say this is an excellent website, a great source of information! For my question.....just brouht home our 2002 26 RS (new to us this season, very excited). It has been plugged in for about 36 hours now and the converter is still running. Is this normal? I expected it to run for a while or possibly cycle on and off. But running for this long.....I just wonder if this is typical. There is nothing other than a small nightlight plugged in inside the camper. Having the converter running continuously for this long, is this something I should be concerned with? Thank you!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

Welcome to Outbackers!









By "running", am I right in assuming you mean the fan is on? Unless there are more loads than just a night light, I wouldn't think the fan should run. I don't know if the fan would run if you have a bad battery. Maybe someone who has experienced that will chime in.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Depends on battery condition, if it is not good the converter may never cycle down. Also on the pre 05 units the converters were not that good so it also could have an issue.


----------



## jternes2 (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the reply. Yes, "running" meaning fan is continuously on. I will check the condition of the battery this weekend, hopefully replacing the battery will resolve the issue. Thanks again.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

WELCOME to Outbackers!!


----------



## jternes2 (Mar 29, 2012)

I checked the battery this evening and it seems to be good (12.8 volts). I disconnected the battery and still no change, the fan on the converter will not stop running when trailer is plugged in. Is there a way to check the condition of the converter? Anyone else have this problem?


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

jternes2 said:


> I checked the battery this evening and it seems to be good (12.8 volts). I disconnected the battery and still no change, the fan on the converter will not stop running when trailer is plugged in. Is there a way to check the condition of the converter? Anyone else have this problem?


hook the battery back up and look at the battery voltage with the converter on. It should be 13.2V, 13.6V or 14.2V If it is 13.2 the converter thinks the batteries are fully charged and it is in float mode. 13.6 means not fully charged, which they should be. 14.2 means boost mode. If in 1/2 hour it isn't down from 14.2 to at least13.6 then there is something amis with the converter.

and if it is a WFCO convertr, it isn't known as the most reliable converter around. Not bad, but certainly not trouble free.


----------

